# The new web face of The Grand Lodge of Texas



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 15, 2012)

Brethren,

The Grand Lodge of Texas Internet Committee has launched a new web site for The Grand Lodge of Texas!

We've been working on this for the last 6 months, and are proud to present it to you. Almost every change to the site was based on what we've learned after four years of experience with the existing site. Examples include things like having all content sit in a queue to be examined before it is added to the site; having the various forms from lodges, committees and events have an expiration date so they automatically expire and thus eliminate confusion in the future; having major  upcoming events prominently displayed without obscuring other events; and making it easier to find things without having the front page appear busy to the point of creating frustration.

Blue Lodge content has also been moved to another section of the site, called Lodges, which will hopefully make things easier for you to find and navigate. The Lodges section is where your events and stories will reside. Grand Lodge updates will be easy to find here as well, but the Grand Lodge has its own section.

This new design will allow us to move toward a more user friendly environment for both our public visitors and the various committees and groups that respond to inquiries. We chose a book type design that guides users towards content; a good example of which is the Freemasonry page, which explains our Fraternity, and then walks them through the process of petitioning. Please keep in mind that our goal continues to be to make the site better, easier, and more user friendly for all involved.

We've also implemented a Help Desk, which gives us the ability to track problems, and get the right folks involved. We are also working with a more cohesive integration with the other Grand Lodge committees and offices, so we can all keep things updated with the most accurate information.

The Lodge Locator has been redesigned to get results to you quickly and easily. We're still investigating robust integration opportunities with other GL offices, so this database gets updated out of band. To that end, if you see something in the Lodge Locator that is out of date, ask your Secretary to use the new help desk tool and request the desired updates.

Please take a moment and navigate through the site. Some content is still being gathered for the new Masonic year, such as appointed officers, and new committee members. We'll get that content updated as soon as we get it. Your feedback is welcome, and we hope you are as proud of the new site as we are. 

Sincerely & Fraternally,
Brad Marrs
WM, The Colony No. 1451
The Grand Lodge of Texas Internet Committee


----------



## Bill Hosler (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the look of the new site.  So far it has been much easier to navigate.  I notice there are still some things that need tweeking ( eg the photo gallery).  I like the white background versus the black.

Im curious, did you custom build the site or did you use a Content managemeny system?  

You guys did a great job!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Brother. The gallery is a separate system, and we will be re-skinning it soon. We will also be moving image content to flickr, which has more robust integration. The site is based on Drupal.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 17, 2012)

It looks really great. A big step forward and excellently done. 

What I would love to see on there is more relevant masonic content. For instance the GLoTX laws electronically, the investigation manual, any form that a secretary might need, lists of the books and merchandise one can by from Grand Lodge etc. Make it a resource to go find anything you as a Texas need about Texas masonry.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks good.  I have been using Wordpress for mine.  How was Drupal?  No distracting elements to clog up the works.


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 18, 2012)

The site looks great!!


----------



## crono782 (Dec 18, 2012)

I like that it got a makeover. I've never been a fan of Drupal or Wordpress sites, but it does look sharper than the old site. I'm finding lots of broken images throughout the site still. It would be nice to have a more robust lodge locator (with google maps integration perhaps) or at least with zip code lookup. Looks like it still needs some tweaking, but it's off to a great start!


----------



## Benton (Dec 18, 2012)

It's significantly improved over the old site, thats for sure. It looks like its moved into the 21st century finally, which I think is important. As a young man myself (25) its a pretty big turnoff to see websites that look like they were built in 1991 and haven't been updated since. 

The old site wasn't that bad; I exaggerate to make a point. 

All that said, though, its a significant improvement, and I think a worthwhile investment. Great work to everyone involved.


----------



## robert leachman (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like to see an up to date telephone number for a point of contact for each lodge.

Mailing addresses are ok for somethings but if I'm trying to find out about something in the next week or two the USPS ain't gonna cut it!

S & F,
Robert


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good what I would like to see is a mobile version of it with lodge locator tab calendar of event and recent news feeds but all in all it's 100 times better then the old and much better on the eyes!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 19, 2012)

chrmc said:
			
		

> It looks really great. A big step forward and excellently done.
> 
> What I would love to see on there is more relevant masonic content



Great points, Brother! We're working with the Grand Orator and Education Committee to do just that. Keep an eye out for monthly updates.

We're also working on the other manuals, and some additional forms.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 19, 2012)

robert leachman said:
			
		

> I'd like to see an up to date telephone number for a point of contact for each lodge.
> 
> Mailing addresses are ok for somethings but if I'm trying to find out about something in the next week or two the USPS ain't gonna cut it!
> 
> ...



You're right, and we're working in that direction. Stay tuned for more robust integration with Lodge data!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 19, 2012)

Kenneth Lottman said:
			
		

> Looks good what I would like to see is a mobile version of it with lodge locator tab calendar of event and recent news feeds but all in all it's 100 times better then the old and much better on the eyes!



Thanks, Brother! Mobile content and accessibility is on our roadmap, for sure!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 19, 2012)

PH021211 said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I have been using Wordpress for mine.  How was Drupal?  No distracting elements to clog up the works.



A little more cumbersome than WP, but has better integration for what we need.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2012)

LOOOVE IT! So much cleaner! A huge thanks to the GLIC for all their hard work! Now linked on this site and our facebook page.


----------



## bro jimmie (Dec 22, 2012)

*Website*

Nice new Web site


----------



## Mac (Dec 23, 2012)

To the GLIC: Well done!  The site looks much cleaner now.  I agree with two previous points raised:  Google Maps integration with the lodge finder, and the ability to access download GL law, etc.  $10 for a CD is... acceptable, but download would be preferable.  Even if I had to pay for it (but not $10).


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 18, 2013)

If you haven't checked it out yet, do so! Vast improvement from the previous one.


----------



## Txmason (Mar 20, 2013)

Can any brothers help me out with designing and me learning how to maintain a website for our lodge?

We have a template design through one and one and would love to find a place that is less expensive then them. We are paying about $80.00 a month. Any help is graciously appreciated. 

Best,
Jerry


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## chrmc (Mar 20, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Can any brothers help me out with designing and me learning how to maintain a website for our lodge?
> 
> We have a template design through one and one and would love to find a place that is less expensive then them. We are paying about $80.00 a month. Any help is graciously appreciated.
> 
> ...



I've used one.com for years for my personal space without any problems at all. Otherwise I think godaddy.com is one of the other good ones out there.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 20, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Can any brothers help me out with designing and me learning how to maintain a website for our lodge?
> 
> We have a template design through one and one and would love to find a place that is less expensive then them. We are paying about $80.00 a month. Any help is graciously appreciated.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you have a dedicated server? You might consider changing yours to a shared hosting package with 1and1. That should get you under $10 bucks per month.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 24, 2013)

What's shared hosting? I don't know what we have. How do I find out?


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Can any brothers help me out with designing and me learning how to maintain a website for our lodge?
> 
> We have a template design through one and one and would love to find a place that is less expensive then them. We are paying about $80.00 a month. Any help is graciously appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'm paying a little over $100 a year through gate.com, and get lodge address email boxes for anybody who wants them in addition to the web hosting.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Mar 25, 2013)

I use Wix.com for my web hosting and they offer very easy web design program as well!  We are paying $13 a month and we are pleased with the service! The only thing is they don't offer email service but we just use gmail! Problem solved!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 28, 2013)

Just avoid godaddy at all cost.


----------



## Cblack (Mar 28, 2013)

webs.com is free up until a certain point but we have our own .org and we only pay $30.00 for two years...

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Mar 28, 2013)

@blakebowden

Why avoid godaddy?  What would you suggest I do?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rmorenc (Mar 29, 2013)

Txmason said:


> @blakebowden
> 
> Why avoid godaddy?  What would you suggest I do?
> 
> ...



I second that re: Godaddy.  When we had the IORG Grand Assembly of Texas site hosted on Godaddy (using Drupal 6.x at the time) it was extremely slow.  Static pages worked extremely fast, so Godaddy support-when they got around to replying several days after a ticket submission- refused to acknowledge the slowness in running a dynamic site on their shared hosting plan.  I switched over to Hostgator (a great Texas-based hosting provider) and haven't looked back.  Their support is much more responsive, price seems cheaper, and our Drupal 7-based site runs like a charm.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 3, 2013)

Bro Blake,

Whom do you recommend I go with to have our lodge website with? Are there any in the USA? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't like it. I have not been able to find one thing except "The New eFace of the Grand Lodge of Texas" and "Masonic License Plates" and a few posted events. When I go looking for a form or something, I can't find squat! I DON'T LIKE IT!


Roy Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570 JD
San Angelo, TX
Phil Head Lodge 1415 JW
Carlsbad, TX


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 4, 2013)

In my opinion, the website isn't the issue, but lack of participation is. I find the Upcoming Events section quite informative, but as with anything, it takes participation from members to share their Lodge events. 

That being said, I wish the website and the "Texas Mason" magazine would allow Brethren to submit articles. I find the magazine a complete waste of resources except a few messages and a way to order 2013 Grand Master regalia. Hardly inspiring. I've been told the magazine would be more than willing to print submitted material, yet when they are, nothing transpires.


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2013)

Brother Linduff has posted (on here I think) that he edits the magazine and has solicited articles to almost no avail. 

Have brothers submitted articles for publication?  No better time than the present. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 4, 2013)

Mac said:


> Have brothers submitted articles for publication?  No better time than the present.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Yes, including myself.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Apr 4, 2013)

I created an account for the GL website and looked around a bit.  I _was _going to be a good sport and add the stated meetings for my lodge on their calender but I can't find the option to add anything anywhere.

Has anyone had better luck than me?  I'm pretty computer savvy but can't even find directions on how to do so.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 4, 2013)

@Bro. JJones


Can you be of assistance in helping me design or start a better website for our lodge? We have a template website that is costing a lot of money and would like to have one that is nice, sleek and easy to manage. I could really use the help. 

Best,
Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm always glad to help! Check your PMs.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 5, 2013)

JJones said:


> I created an account for the GL website and looked around a bit.  I _was _going to be a good sport and add the stated meetings for my lodge on their calender but I can't find the option to add anything anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone had better luck than me?  I'm pretty computer savvy but can't even find directions on how to do so.



Bro. Jones,

When you login, look for a wrench icon in the top-left corner. Click that and you'll be set.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 5, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> I don't like it. I have not been able to find one thing except "The New eFace of the Grand Lodge of Texas" and "Masonic License Plates" and a few posted events. When I go looking for a form or something, I can't find squat! I DON'T LIKE IT!
> 
> 
> Roy Vance
> ...



Bro. Vance, 

We're limited on what we're allowed to post. GL wants Lodge secretaries to handle forms. Forms were available at one time, but Brothers were filling them out incorrectly, submitting to GL, and causing confusion.

We're doing our best to make things better. It's a slow process.

If I can help you find something, let me know; I'll be happy to help. Forms however, have to be obtained from your Secretary.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

